# Civets or Genets?



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

As some of you may know, i have a spare enclosure that i am trying to decide what exotic animal i would like to go into it. I have in know way near decided as yet but i'm liking the idea of a Civet or Gennet.

I would really value everyones opinions on the plus sides of owning either and the negatives or just what you would personally prefer and the reason why?

Thanks everyone :2thumb:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

I personally keep genets and think their a joy to own, when handled from young they are just like cats. Ours were parent reared, abit more flighty but have never been bitten by any of them and they climb all over me and rub in my hair when I'm in their enclosure


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

I personally keep civets and prefer civets , they are a joy to watch and play with each other all the time ,they are not flighty ,have kept both and in my opinion genets smell more ,have never been bitten and of course i breed these successfully.


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

lol, thankyou both. 

hmm, One vote for either then!! :2thumb:

Can either be housed together, in pairs or same sex?

Are either more sensitive to noise, interaction or illness?

If theres any info that you feel would be a deciding factor or important/interesting to know, please please share it with this very undecided mad woman :whistling2:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

We keep a pair and a trio without problems(just started mating infact) and by the sounds of it civets can be kept similar. We keep ours as clean as possible and don't notice a smell compared to other mammals we keep though.

I haven't kept civets myself but it seem genets are a lot more flighty/sensitive than civets. They are like a nervous cat, hand reared are more handleable but it's in their nature to be flighty. 
Just a pic to show they are still friendly though!


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Stunning!!

This enclosure is joined to a wood work shop so there is some machinery that is used which infrequently is quite loud inside but obviously a lot quieter outside but still very noticable, would this be a big no no for Civets or Genets?

Also would things like mowers etc spook them?

I am a foster carer too so children are about, would this be an issue, sudden noises shouts etc


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Again I'm unsure about civets but our genets have got used to us banging around making enclosures etc it dosent bother them now they usually just sleep through it


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Civets :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: but if you can't make your mind up build another enlcosure and get both :lol2:. My civets are like "cats on coke", twices as active twices as fun :lol2:, but think genets are the same really. I brought mine up in the house with me/family so they used to every noise a young, loud family like mine is (my 5 year old the worst), so guess that helps.


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh jeepers! You two are not making this any easier!! :lol2:

Time to go and ponder for a while

Oh and Phil, its my 40th this year and hubby says he'll build me another enclosure if i want, well.........i think i may want :whistling2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

paulajo said:


> Oh jeepers! You two are not making this any easier!! :lol2:
> 
> Time to go and ponder for a while
> 
> Oh and Phil, its my 40th this year and hubby says he'll build me another enclosure if i want, well.........i think i may want :whistling2:


nice go for it :lol2: if you got the room/time of course. I want to get a pair of genets at some point in the future but I got plans for something abit bigger/pricer ATM:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Are we going to confess what this creature will be Phil? :lol2:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

philipniceguy said:


> nice go for it :lol2: if you got the room/time of course. I want to get a pair of genets at some point in the future but I got plans for something abit bigger/pricer ATM:whistling2::whistling2:


I ditto this I'd like to get civets at some point to experience the other side as it were but also have another project going on first. If you like both try to get first hand experience with both and then make a decision


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

paulajo said:


> Are we going to confess what this creature will be Phil? :lol2:


oh no no no no no not anytime soon :whistling2::whistling2: just see how most of the year pans out then if all goes well I'll have it near end year. we leave it at that for now :whistling2:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Ah ya meany :lol2:

Well thankyou both for all your help. I suppose i better rescue Emma, my dog and put Phoenix (Fennec) to bed. She no longer bats an eye when he tries humping her head :bash:

Many thanks, Paula


----------

